
Gary Starkweather, inventor of the laser printer, dies at 81 - bookofjoe
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2020&#x2F;01&#x2F;15&#x2F;technology&#x2F;gary-starkweather-dead.html
======
bookofjoe
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/15/technology/gary-
starkweat...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/15/technology/gary-starkweather-
dead.html)

------
greenyoda
Big discussion a few days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21997642](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21997642)

